# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  يلا همتكم لخدمة الزهراء عليها السلام

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
كيفكم

راح اطلب منكم خدمة حسينية زينبية 
والي يقدر لا يردنا ويقدم الي عنده بنية خدمة الزهراء عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام

اخواني اخواتي راح تبدأ جماعتنا في التجهيز لعشرة الفتيات في شهر محرم الحرام
ونطلب منكم اقتراحات ومساعدات شعرية خواطر قصص تمثيل مسابقات افكار معينة 

نتقبل كل شي بصدر رحب 

دعوة لأصحاب الأقلاب والمواهب والأفكار بدعمنا هنا معنويا بما يجدوا به لخدمة الزهراء عليها السلام 

الشخصيات المطروحة حاليا
السيدة رقية 
القاسم
الأكبر 
الرضيع
العباس
السيدة زينب
الحسين العاشر
وفاة النبي ص
الأربعين
وفي مجال للزيادة من اقتراحاتكم هنا 
تمثيل موقف خواطر قصائد

المحاضرات 
سن التكليف
الصلاة 
الأم
اليتيم
ونستقبل اقتراحاتكم

اناشيد تبعا لمواضيع المحاضرات 
يعني ترتيب اليوم  مثلا 
القاسم عليه السلام ..المحاضرة التكليف ..نشيد التكليف لسيد ناصر شرف
طيب مشاهد اجتماعية ومسرح عرائس ومشاهد تاريخية نستقبلها منكم

بإذن الله سيتم اصدار مجلة 
مواضيع تخص الشهر الحرام نستقبلها منكم
افكار لسن التكليف
وغيرها من ما يطرأ في بالكم 

افكار للمسابقات والكوبون 
كل شي في بالكم حطوه حتى لو ما ذكرته اني حطوه

بانتظاركم وبانتظار افكاركم الحسينية الزينبية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:O_O: 

ول
 :lll._.: 
ما في خدام للزهراء والا ويش السالفة؟؟

 :slow:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اولا يعطيكم العافية خيتي واجركم على الزهراء ان شاء الله

ثانيا...

اعتقد ما احد دخل اهني الا ووده انه يشارك لو بحرف يساعدكم..ولكن ربما ماكو هسه جاهز او مثلي لا يتوفر... يمكن حاليا

يعني ان شاء الله نقدر والاعزاء انو نقدم شي بسيط....

والله يتقبل منا ومنكم ان شاء الله

نسألكم الدعاء

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-06-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شكرا لتواجدش خيو 
كلامش صحيح 
يلا ننتظر الأقلام الولائية الحسينية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بجامعة الخير 

اخوان واخوات حسينيين  

حبيت ابلغكم بشوية شغلات :amuse: 

اولا
 تم اللطش من مواضيعكم لصالح البرنامج طبعا  
وتم اخطاركم بذلك في كل موضوع ملطوش



ثانيا  
حبايب قلبي 
حبيت اخبركم ان عندنا مجلة بإذن الله راح تصدر  
فالي عندها هواية الكتابة( قصة قصيرة ...خاطرة ..شعر ..وووو)  الرسم وغيرها من الهوايات وحابة 
ندرجه في مجلتنا فتتفضل به هنا 


ثالثا 
الي تقدر اتألف الينا حوار بسيط وسهل للأطفال بين شخصيتين 
راح احط امثله وبالأمكان التغيير في الشخصيات
( الرضيع و المحسن ) ( السيدة رقية وحميدة بنت مسلم) ( فاطمة الزهراء و مريم المقدسة)
( اولاد مسلم و القاسم بن حبيب )( الرضيع والنبلة)
او( اولاد مسلم والقاسم وحميدة والسيدة رقية )ويكون عن اليتيم

وغيرها من الشخصيات والحوارات  


رابعا 
ابي افكار جديدة لمسابقات حسينية حركية او على ورق او بروجكتر 


خامسا  
الي عنده فكره لعمل يدوي حسيني يعطينا اياها 

ملاحظة
طبعا كلامنا موجه للجنسيين :bigsmile: 
 
*ولي عودة هنا بأذن الله بحقيبتي لأملأها بوافر افكاركم وابداعتكم الحسينية


*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

أجركم تلقوه عند فاطمة الزهراء....عظيمٌ إي والله...

اممم من جهتي...ترددت أرد بهالموضوع وانا صفر اليدين..
كوني للحين ماجهزت حق شهر محرم الحرام ..

بس بقدم من اللي كتبته من قبل...(كله بالمنتدى كتبته في لحظات حزني ..والآن أجمعه هنا)
ولتعذرني الزهراء إن كانت به بعثرة ...

ان شاء الله يكون بعين الله ..وبعناية الزهراء ورضى منها...

*اممم قبل لاأحطه ..
*
 عفاف غناتي ..بقول لك ..إذا جيتو تقدمو..وتعددوا اسماء اللي راح يمثلوا وهيك شي...
 امنحوا اسمي طهر في حضرة الزهراء(اتمنى ذكر حقوقي بذكر لقبي دمعة على السطور)
 عشان افتخر عند الزهراء صلوات الله عليها...قبل كل شي..ولأن كل حروفي عاطفة تخصني ...سواء كانت لأهل البيت سلام الله عليهم أو لغيرهم...فحفظ للحقوق خية اتمنى منحي ذلك ولكم كل دعائي..


بس اللي خايفة منه إن الألفاظ والمفردات تكون كبيرة وصعبة على سنهم    اممم ..انتِ شوفي..


امممم طيب وش رايك 
لو لقيتي خاطرة على لسان أحد المعصومين وأحد آل البيت صلوات الله عليهم..
حلو تسووها مشهد تمثيلي...(اقصد خاطرة من ضمن اللي راح اعرضهم)

تخيلت إن يكون الأجواء ظلام ..والضوء منبعث من السيدة المُتحدثة ..المُجللة بالسواد....

طيب بوريييك كل اللي عندي..


شوفي هالبيتين اللي جايين والخاطرة اللي بعدهم على طول.....>>>تقدري تخلي طفلة تلقيه قبل مشهد تمثيلي مثلاً....الشعر بالخاطرة اللي بعده....على بداية محرم (على الهلال)


اوكي خية اخليك الحين تقريه ..بتشوفي تدرج الأحداث ..من الهلال إلى ......وإلى ...
 وإن شاء الله كلما قدرت راح أضيف شي للحسين سلام الله عليه...
وإن شاء الله ألقى قبول عند سيدة النساء...

بسم رب الفلق..
اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..




 كل أحزاني تهون ليت دمعي لايكون إلا للظمآن نهراً وله سيلُ العيون  


من هنا.....اتوشح سواداً.. وارتدي أسى .....مواسية قلب سيدة النساء... 
 ....................
 مُجللة بالسواد...

تدور من مأتم لمأتم.........تجر الحسرات.....على من كان غسله نجيعاً من الدم........





كأني بقلبها المفجوع من هول ماحل به...!! يتسائل..

شيعة موالين...!! على من هذا السواد....وإلى من تنصبون هذه المآتم...!!



وأيٌ هلالٍ سيظهر مخسوفاً ....!!

وأيٌ سماء تلك التي قد غيّبت نجومها ...بسحائب سوداء......وأضحت فلكها هاوية ..!! 

 أيُ رياحٍ للشؤم قد بانت...وأيٌ رائحة للدم استنشقها فيُغشى على قلبي..... 
أيُ أرضاً قد تزلزت.....وأيُ الحجارة تصدعت لهذا المُصاب....

لله قلب الزهراء ولله أنينها الموجوع....!!



*سأعود..
وبعد إذنك غالية
 أراه يعانق كربلائيات أكثر..لذلك سأبعثه هناك  ليأخذ حقه ...
موفقين بالزهراء ..
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

.....في حق العليلة .. كم من المرات تعثرت ..وكم تلوى قلبي 
تسقطني علتي ..........وتنهض بي آلآم فراقك ....
حتى افترشت فراشاً لأوجاعي ....
وعلى جمرات حزني تقلّبت ....
وإن لم تغب عن الروح حتى لو باعدتك الخطى ....
إلا أن وحشة الديار تذبح روحي مع كل خفقة لأنيني ...
كيف لا وقد
تهدم سقفي.......وسقط سوري العالي......
......منذ أن سار ركبك.......غابت شمسٌ عن سمائي...
وخُسف بدري وأفلت نجمومي....لم أعد أميز ليلي عن نهاري.....!
لو تراني أخرج من حُجرتك المُبروزة فيها ذكرياتي.....
مُتكأة على جراحي.........لأدخل أخرى والدمعُ عنواني.....
حتى دفنتُ قلبي بتراب الهموم........وزرعتُ أوردته بدمعي ونحيبي والشجون ....
لازلتُ أهز مهداً أُناغي به قلبي الذابل.....
رسالة لوالدي......
بأنفاس وجهتها لي عليلة الحسين......

مأجورة مولاتي...ساعد الله قلبك... ..........................
 يوم الخامس(الوصول لأرض كربلاء)
 على لسان العقيلة
 لستُ أدري....أهمٌّ يرتديني ..!! أم أنا من يرتديه....!! 

 فكربلاء الجراح تدنو من أشلائي ...فتُبليها  وتنهش من أعضائي........ فتُدميها ماكانت الجناية ...!! حتى تدفن قلبي حياً بتُرب مآسيها ......فليتني ثم ياليتني ...أُقبر ولاآتيها.........!





 قطعة من أوجاع العقيلة ... ترتلت بهيئة خاطرة من بحر الدموع ...!! .........................
 آهِ لوجدكِ يازينب.....هو شيخُ الأنصار من هتفها ...!!


فلم يترك لي ذاك البطل [ .... نقطة لأُدمي حرفي بها...وأُلطخهُ آهات على حُزنِ زينب.....


ولم يجد حرفي سوى أن يجثو على ركبتيه كحبيب..مُسلّماً على فؤادها الصبور..


السلام على قلب زينب الصبور ولسانها الشكور...
 ...........................
 
زينب.....!!


آيةُ الطهر المُرتّلة بثوب القداسة ....


وطأها ثِقلُ الأحزان.......وحاطتها جمرات الهموم...

وقيّدتها حبائل الغربة .. 


فتلقتها بكل صبر .....وهي تقول....(اللهم تقبل منا هذا القربان) لوجهك الكريم يارب...


ماأعظمها من زينب.......ولله قلبها الصبور....
 .....................
 وخرجتُ منكِ كربلاء........!! 



 بعد أن زرعت في كل بقعة من أراضيكِ نجيعاً من دماء...... أُغادركِ وقد نقعتُ أحزاني بذرات رمالك........
ولم أنسى أن أحمل معي قبضات من فرط الدموع تناثرت ... 


 أُغادركِ ياكربلاء وعن محجري صوركِ لاتغيب.... 

 أُغادركِ بجسدي ..بعد أن عهدتكِ روحي والقلب........صونيهما... ياكربلاء..انسجي لهما من ريحكِ بيض الكفن..... وظللي عليهما برداء ظِلك .....ظلليهما عن قرص شمسكِ القاسية.... 

 افرشي لهما فوق ترابكِ نثار من زهور........ ووسديهما بطيب يعبق من جنانهما.... 

 كربلاء..... يصب على قلبي أن أقول.......بللي نبضاتي المتهالكة على صعيدك.... واشفي حر ظمأها المتفاقم.... أُغادركِ وكأنما يخر قلبي من سماء العز ...فيُقبر في لحد الآه.... أدخلكِ عزيزة وأخرج أسيرة بأغلالي والقيود.... وتلك وصاياي ياكربلاء..فاحفظي لي حُرمتي.... فبالرغم عني قد رحلت..........وخلّفتُ فيكِ أخوتي اعذريني يازينب... فقد باتت أحرفي رماد...أعياها الإرهاق...

ونغّص عليها عيشها الفراق..

لاتُعبر ولاتُصور بجزء من مآسيكِ سيدتي... أصبحت قلوبنا هلكى بهذا المُصاب..فـ لله قلبكِ ياوديعة .....!! .................
 
في ذكرى الدفن ... مقبرتك قلبي........

وأضلعي اللحد.......وأنت ياحسين نبضاتي.......

وفيك ينطوي مجرى الوريد...........



بقلبي مدفون.......والليلة جددتُ بناء قلبي وأعدتُ صياغتهُ وترميمه..

كي يضم كُنهك العظيم......






فأنت من يُحييه......

وبك وفيك ومنك.......كل يوم يولد القلب من جديد....





 مُخلدٌ بسماء القلب....بل القلب مُخلّد لاحتواءه لذاتك المُطهّرة ... .........................
....أنَخْتُ روحي...في ثرى الحُسين...!!

وأودعته تلابيب عمري ......

 فهل لي بنظرة يامولاي...تُبرأ مني الروح ...!! 
 .................
في ذكرى استشهاد الامام السجاد سلام الله عليه
 بأبي وأمي ..ذي الثفناتِ.......طويل السجداتِ....من كان أسيراً في يدِ النائباتِ... بأبي وأمي..من تجرع مرارة الجراح .... وأودت بروحه حرارة الفراق ...وقرّحت كبده جمرة الاتراح....... بأبي وأمي الامام المُبتلى ...لم يكفهم أن أحرقوا تلك الكبد الحرّة ...وأسالوا له عيناً عبرة .... فدسّوا نقيع سمٍ لابن الزهراء....... 

 وختم سجدته على أرض الشهادة ......

فأيُ عيونٍ لاتدمع...وأيٌ قلبٍ لمُصابك لايخشع....


وقد ذابت لمصابك صُم الصخور... 





 على مائدتك جلوس.....وبين يديك مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين... فحاشا للكريم أن يردنا خائبين... 

 مأجورة ياسيدتي...

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في المسير*
 على لسان الوديعة ..سلام الله عليها

.............

 لمن أُدير طرفي............فيُجيبُني بالتلبية ....!!!!
شهقة في فضاء الحزن أظنها أطلقتها.....
فأجهضتُ حرفي المُثقل للروح.....على مشارف الشام...
ولم تبقى فيّ سوى أحاسيس حُبلى ألم ......!!
وآهٍ مُتكسرة على أسقف الصدر..........!!
" أُيٌ فجيعةٍ قد ألمّت بقلب الطهر...
 ...................
 *في حق السيدة رقية سلام الله عليها*
 وتكدّست الأنّات بقلب القلب.......!!لم يكن بالحُسبان .......أن تطرق النائبات قلبي............فتردهُ مسكناً رحبا ..كيف لثوب الفرح أن يتجردني..........ويهبني وديعة بين ثنايا الآه......دفئ حجرك.........أناملك الرحيمة .....كم بحثتُ عنها......!! فما وجدتها إلا بكياني ...


شكاية ....... صرّحها قلبي الصغير ...على طبقك الحاني .....بعد أن رمقتني روحك بسؤالها.....!!رفقاً ياكل أحلامي.....سأحكي لك رواية الضياع..

بعد رحيلك ماأنا إلا روح جاثية على ركبتيها...أدفن رأسي بينهما..فجمرات الأسى قد أعيت قريحتي ... وأدمت مُقلتي..وأما الوجنتين ....!! لم أزرع بهما سوى مدامع لذبولي......كم من العبرات قد تكسرت في جوفي...قابلتها شظايا من حشرجات صدري المُلتهبة حنين...بين كمدِ وجدل......أتلقى سفن أحزاني .....وبمجذاف التصبر أُسلّي بقايا وجدانيولكن.......!! كلها تؤول إلى الارتطام...فتتشتت أشجاني.... كلما نعتك روح الأخوة ..لأنينها يتصدع شرياني..



فأعود مُلملمة أثقالا على ظهر قلبي أُخفيّها....! فتجذبني حسراتي وكأنها تتحداني......حين فارقتني فارقت البسمة كل أركاني.......وبتُ رهينة لقلاع حرماني.....أنا بعدك...روح بالية مع صغرها...مُتكتمة لأتراحها..........والنوح غذاني...وإن تستفهم عن اسوداد متني......فبُعدك أضناني .....واستحلّ العدى ضربي ....ومن الرعب خُطِفت ألواني.....دق الطبول ....!! رقص النساء......فذبحك عيدٌ للشامتين ........والشام تتفرج بقرص وجهي ...والعدو خارجية اسماني...!!فهل ترتضي غيرتكذاك ياابتي ...!!! ألا ياليت الموت قد أتاني......مُد يديك على قلبي اليتيم ...وهدأ روعتهُ ....وأما محجري فسيكتفي بالنظر لضيك....سأنعاك وتنعاني......!....كانت تلك رؤيا ..." يارُقيّة .....ستجدين رأساً يشجو لشجاكِ......وعلى أثره تمضين......


انحناءة وداع.....مأجورين سادتي...
 ..............
 *انحسار أنفاس......!*
 تكسرت أعمدة صبري.....وأودت الأشجان بدمعي إلى الانزلاق على جسدها .....
 فلم أجد سوى خيوط أحيك بها ثوباً لوجعي......
 وجعي الذي اتخذتهُ بلون السواد........ومزجتهُ بعبرة الحداد
 ومن فرط حزني....." انحسرت تلك أنفاسي عندما اختلط دمعي ودمُه.....!!
 رُقيّة أنا يادهر ...............
 .......................
 على الامام الحسن سلام الله عليه
 وعلى الجنازة.......!!
 خميلة ..وعطر الزهور.......نزرعُ...
 مُدافعين....نقتلع حرارة السهام .... من ذاك الجسد الطاهر ....
 حُلُمٌ " اجتاح مني الروح...
 فليتنا نستبدل السهام ورودا.....!! يازهراء...مأجورة..
 مأجورين سادتي...
 ...............*في حق كريم أهل البيت سلام الله عليه*
صباحٌ قد تفاقم شجوه..وانحدرت أدمعة على حزن زينب...زينبٌ .. على موعدٍ و الطشت ...وكأن الأيام تختصر همومها ...فتهبها قلب زينب.. ....فتُريها كبد الحسن..ورأس الحسين....*فتزداد تجلداً وصبراً**.....**
*ألا لله قلبٌ زينب.......
 ...................
* في الشام*
 
كيف استأصلُ من القلب أشجاني ..

أم كيف أغمدُ عن محجري سيفَ الدُمُوع....!!



كيف لاأخلق لرمقي أنفاس ....سرابيلها نعائي.......




فلتملأ عُصارة روحي شأفة الأحزان ....

ولتتوالى قُرحتُها مُتدافعة على وجه مُهجتي....

وليقترن بنبضاتي لحنٌ الأنين الموجوع...


فعن عين القلب لاتغيب امرأة تناولتها المصائب...

فقابلتها بصمودٍ...تقف على جمرات النوائب....


فتطفأ نيرانها بمدامعٍ ثكلى ...ونُدبة غائب....







كيف لأجفاني أن تنطبق بطيب الرقاد.....


وجفنك من الدماء يشخب...


ولايغيب رأسك القمري....المرفوع على السمهري ...

يُطاف به في الأمصار.....إلى اللعين ابن اللعين يُهدي 

ألا يالها من عجائب.....!!


ينكثهُ بمخصرته ألا فالعذر من الزهراء على ثقل السطور....

والعذر كل العذر للنسوة الغرائب.............................*الاربعين*
ذرني أعود ...إلى حيث مصرعه...وأُلطخُ حزني ببحر دمه...



ذرني أُداوي ثقل السفر...بأن أشُمُّ تُرب مضجعه...
وأضجُ والعبرة تدور ....تود العروج.....ولم تزل في اختناق......!!فمن يوم رحيلي والجرح ينعى بلسمه......!!
ذرني أُحاكي أعضاءً قد تضعضعت ... فأقصُ رواية الحسرات .......ولكن كيف......!!وقد شح اللسان ..... وأُبكمت كل الحواس فيما عدا محجراً جال يحكي بنهر أدمعهذرني أوّسدُ الرأس الذي دار في الأودية ...قمراً ساهراً .....!!يحمي أيتامه...سأشدُ من أزر قلبي.....وأتصبر حتى أعود.....زينبُ المُشتاقة ....تغتسل بأدمعها مُستقبلة الزيارة .....!!
 ...............
 فاطمة المعصومة تلفظ الآه ...
 وتجشو لشجو ِ زينب.....


 قذفتُ بأوجاعي على محمل صدعك....وعلى مُحيط آهاتك أوقظتُها أدمعي ...بمصرع النشيج هويت ......عندما أدركتُ حبائلُ عزمك والصمود....فتلتقني...
حملت أطراف همّي المُزجى لقلبك..فوجدتُ كفّة همومكِ الراجحة ..!! على ميزان النوائب......وعلى جمرات قلبك ...!! كان حتفي...فالعذرُ ياعمة من سقم الأيام عليكِ وجورُ المصائب ..

فما إن وصلني النبأ...خفق قلبي لتذكري آلامك....ماتت بقايا أحلامي ...بموت أملي الرضا....فجثوتُ على أرضِ همي..نادبة أخي....وفارقت روحي التراقي..لم يحيا لي رمق بعده ياعمة فكيف بكِ....!!ساعد الله قلبكِ إذ نظرتِ للعوادي وهي تطأ الجسد الشريف......فما زادتكِ إلا صبراً وثباتا .......

مأجورين سادتي..
 ..............

  جئتك أشخبُ جراح...وكلٌ الآه لاتُشفي غليلي.....!!زينبٌ تغتسل بوابل أدمعها..مُتهيئة للزيارة ..>>اجعليني من المُتهيئين لاستقبالكِ مولاتي...وطهري قلبي بمسحة من يدكِ الطاهرة ..

أرتل آيات الحزن لقلب *زينب* الموجوع ..
 ....................



 
 يابن أمي...جئتك أطأُ أذيال همّي....اتعثر...
 فأين من يدلني على قبرك .....!..فعيني لم تعد تُبصر...!!
 ومادلني عليك إلاّ ريح تُربك الزكي.....وذوّبت قلبي دماءٌ تتفجر....
 أوما زال النحرُ يُلبّي لنداء الرب....مذ عُزِل عنه ذلك الرأس الأزهر.....!!
 دعني أشقُ القبر.....وأُسكنُ اللحد رأساً ..
 دعني أدمج وصال عروقه والمنحر....!! 
 دعني أدفن قلبي بمرفأ صبرك لأتصبّر.....
 ولاتعتب إن لم تتحسس لنبرات رُقية ...!
 فقد تركتها بالشام وخلاياي بالهم حُبلى لابل وأكثر......
 وكأن هنالك صوتٌ من المنحر.....
 تصبري ياأُخية واندبي من سيثأر...
 .........



  ولم يزل دمُ الأوداجِ حيثُ جرى
 كجدولٍ أبى أن يضمحلّ له أثرُ
 كان ذاك بعناية زينب.... منها نبتت أشجان دمعة ...
 مأجورة ياصاحبة العزاء..
 .................





  كيف تهنأ عيني برقاد وتنطبق أجفان همي...
 ولزينبٌ دائرةُ الحزن تسعى .....أبا الفضل...ياوافي الشيّم.....
 أوما سمعت استغاثة زينب....!!!

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

.............
 العودة للمدينة
 تعطّلت كُلٌ اللغات....!!
وبقى لنبرة الحزن أنين .....
بأُيُ التُحف غمرت زينبٌ كفيها...
أدماءكم كانت هداياها لأهل المدينة ....!!
 ................
 سيدتي مريم ...هي من دلتني عليكِ.. وهي من وجّهة قلبي إليكِ... عندما وجدتها تتوسل بكِ وتستشفع بأبيكِ... في حين المخاض ، وعند نشرها لابنها النبي بين يديها.. والقوم قد رموها ظلماً ،  وحتى عند نزع روحها من بدنها صاحت واستغاثت وندبت  " يافاطمة اغيثيني ... وأنا معها......استغيث بكِ واتوسل إليكِ........!! وأشهد أنكِ تريني وتسمعيني فقربيني منكِ ؟...وخذيني إليكِ.... .............
 وفاة النبي صل الله عليه وآله
 لاتغب ياشمسها والبدر.... لاتغب يانورها والسراج...!!! فوجودك منسأة عزها .......ياذخرها .... وبعدك يُغُتصب حقها اغتصابا....... وعلى قلبها تجثو الأحزان جالية .... وتنطفئ شمعة الأيام الخالية ... فـ الهم بعدك يارسول الله يقتاتُ من روحها ....!! والأنين يجتذبُ قلبها.......!! فبعدك كيف لليلٍ أن يتفرّى عن الأكوان ياسيدها .......! صرخة الأكوان.....تنعى نبيها ....... فمن يواسي قلب سيدة النساء المُتعطش للمواساة ....!! ومن يُسلّي قلبها المُتعاظمه أشجانه بفقد عزها ...!!  
...............
 استصراخ فاطمة..
 أُناجيك أبتي.....!! لم اعتد منك الجفاء ...ياقلعة الوفاء ...!! أبكي وانتحب..... أناديك.....ولا تُجبني...!!! 
أطلت العود لفاطمة .....!!
أتذوق لانتظاري مرارة ..على فوّهة الباب......!!
هل تعود!! وتعودُ البابُ تُطرق.....ويعود الأذان..!!
أم أنك قد غُيّبت بميقات الجنان...!!
وعن فاطمة غاب انتشار نورك ...وعن قلبها غاب كل أمان ....!!
*استصراخ فاطمة** ..*
*بـ وِجد.. دمعة على السطور* .............
 أبوذية في حزن العقيلة 
 ييمة السفر ذوّب دليلـــــي >>( قلبي)
من يـوم فارقني دليلــــــي >>(كافلي العباس ..وشيخ العشيرة الحسين)
ضاع الفجر بعيني ودليلي >>(ليل ...ظلام)
سهر وأحزان يازهرا عليـــه
 .....
زينب يادهر تدري أنا اسمـــــــي>>(اسم... هوية)
مصاب الطف ذبح قلبي ونسمي >>(أنفاسي)
سم الجرح يبرى وأنا سمـــّــــي >>(سم من سموم )
يذوّب مهجتي ولايزول فيّــــــــه
 ..........
 أنا زينب ونبضي حسيـن وثالثنا بحــر ويموج على شـط الحزن مدّه وزجره ينولد بالعيـــن كثر ليــل انطوى بعتمة كثر مابالسمـاء عروج هطل جودي ويعبراتي حزينة والتفــت صوبين سدل ليل الألم ندبات وذبح بدري خطف لي بروج لاكـــافل بقى ليّا ولاشيخ العشيرة حسيـــن ...............
 على الخروج من مكة
 لهفي قتيل الطــف حيثُ غدى
 عن مكةٍ وهو ابنها.. مطرودا..!! قلب الأمـان وهذا ابنُ عليائهـا  غدى خــائفاً مُترقباً مزعوجا ..................
 في هلال المحرم
مُجللة بالسواد...
تدور من مأتم لمأتم.........وتجر الحسرات.....على من كان غسله دم........
بالكآبة
والدمعة دستــور
قلبي صابه
جرح بسهم عاشور 
حزنّا يحوم 
بهلال الشوم
أشوف الدنيا مسْوّدة 
وكل بقعة لها زفرة 
وكل شيعي لبس السواد
ولاحت بالقلب حسرة
إذا فاقد صدى إمامه
أنا قلبي انخسف بدره
وإذا بمجلس قعد ينحب
نحيبي مايمل صبره
يشيعي بصوت واسيني
أنا أمه فاطمة الزهرا 
أشوف اللي يعزيني
وبالدمعة يسليني
بقلب مهموم 
بهلال الشوم


 
مأجورة بشهر الأحزان يازهراء....
اقبلي حرفي المُتلاشي في هيبة حضورك...
 ...............

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من يهلّ هلال الأحزانكف نوحي ألزم بها اعتنق جرحي وصوابهألبس همومي وسحبهازينب وياهلال منتى جرعت سهم بشبدهامثل ذبحك لبو اليمة صوّبت روحي ودهتهاغابت الروح وتوارتيوم فارقها عمدهاومثل بدري حسين خسفتروحي والعاشر خسفهاواغمضت عين المعزة والخدر صاير لحدهابهالكآبة أقبلت يمي سوادهوزرعت الدمعة اعلى خدهاوغدت من عندي التفاتة بمحجر الهم ناشدتهاجاوبت ثكلى وحزينة حقّها تبكي ولدهاوآنا هالنبرة اعرفتهاوهالكآبة ماشفتها إلا من صغري اذكرتها فاطمة وتبكي ولدهاواعتلت من عندي صرخة فاطمة يمة تعالي وداوي لزينب قلبها فاطمة يمة تعالي وداوي لزينب قلبها
 

 >>
 يوم ثالث..
 يمد كف العطا والجودبدمع يسكن سُفن الإحساسراحة شيمته يقدّمويحدي بزينب العباس

وفي الهودج حكاية تباندمع وهموم وفيض أحزانوكل ساعة يجي السلطانينشف مدمع الحُرّةويطفي خوفها النوماس
 >>>>>> 
 تمتمات يتيمة 
 على لسان حميدة 
 على حضن الأمل ارقب واتاني (اتاني= انتظر ،،اترقب )
 يمن فدوى إلك قلبي واتاني (وتيني=عرق أو شريان)
 هضيمة ومن صغر سني وأتاني (أتاني=جائني)
 خبر قتلك وسحقك عالوطية
 ..............
 الحسين ينعى الأنصار..
 سقطت ثماري قبل حين قِطافها
 فبدى حنينٌ في رُبى الهيجاءِ
 لهفي على تُرب البوادي إذ هوت
 تستسقي من سِن الرماح شفاءِ
 ضمأى الفؤاد لم تُسقى مهجتها بما
 أتلوا على تلك النحور عزائي
 ...........
 حوار بين زينب وسكينة (صلوات الله عليهما)
 زينب يعمة لي شكايةذاك البطل صاحب الراية طوّل وأنا خابت رجاياوقلوبنا صارت ظمايازينب يعمة الليل هوّدمنهم ولاواحد لفى ورد
متني بعدهم صار مسود
بضرب الرجس الله وأحد






زينب يعمة ياحنونة اسأل ولاظنهم نسوناعباس وذاك حسين أبونامايدروا الأعدى سبوناسكنة يعمة دسمعينيالعباس قلبي ونور عينيوحسين هو شمس لسنينيلازيّد عليهم ونينيظليت وحدي بليل اتانيولاأشوف من يحمي خياميأنا بعين صوبني زمانيعباس أندب لو إماميراح اليحاملي اعلى خدريوراح اللي يسكت نوح بزريلألطم عليهم طول عمريواصرخ بصوت الله يصبريسكنة يعمة راح الكفيل وراح العمد بن حامي الدخيلوظلينا بس نسوة وعليللأنصب عزى وابدي العويل





مأجورين موالي...قطعة من قلب دمعة ......
 .............
 خُسف بدري ...وغابت نجومي....!!





قطعوا الكفوف ببغيهم أوما دروا

تلك الكفوف تمد سيل عطاءِ

حتى وإن قُطعت تفيضُ سخيةُ

منها الإبى والجود كنزُ وفاءِ

عمدوا إلى إهراق مصدرِ زمزمٍ

فتفجّر الينبوع في بوغاءِ

ورمى نقيعُ الظلم سهماً حاقداً

قد أُغمضت للبدر عينُ إخاءِ

إظلمّت الأكوان حين تزلزلت 

للحق هامة من يد الأعداءِ

ياويحهم أوما دروا من صوّبوا

بعمودهم قد صوّبوا الزهراءِ




 ............
 دعوة لحضور حفل زفاف ولدي القاسم...
 ...في بقعة دماء... وحز نحور...
 فمن يُعزيني...!!
 
 
 
 
 
 قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان
 سحابة مسوّدة وتسحب
قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان
 
 شموع الزفة طفتها دموع الآه
 الخضاب دماه
 ومُقل عيناه
 على درب الأمل ترقب 
 قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان 
وكسر جنحان 
 
 إجت رملة بعجل منها الدمع منثور
 وسط الخدور
 لطم الصدور
 يجاسم أمك وأجذب
 
 قصص أحزان
 عرس شبان 
 وكسر جنحان
 هلا بعريسي يانسوة دهنوني
 وعزوني
 تعرفوني
 أنا اللي هلهلت تنحب
 قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان
 ذخيرة لي تمنيتك وتبقى لي
 ظهر والي 
 أياغالي
 وظلت عبرتي التكتب
 قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان 
وكسر جنحان
 ...........
 في حق علي الأكبر
 شافت اعضاه مقطعة وأهوت عليها (عليها= فوقها)أم وحزينة تنحب بحسرة عليها (عليها =علي الأكبر ابنها)نادت يزينب زيّدي الونة وعلِّيها (علّيها=ارفعي صوت الونة)قومي اسعديني ياحزينة بهالرزية
زينب بقيت محيرة ألطم وأكبّر (وأكبر- التكبيرة الله أكبر)نوبة أصد جسام ونوبة أصد أكبر واللي على الرمضى بقى أعظم وأكبرمصابه نحل جسمي بأراضي الغاضرية
 ..............

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

العاشر  ارتقى الغيُ على صدر النبي وعليٌ والبتولة الطاهرة صعد الشمر على صدر الحسين كيف يرجوا للشفاعة الآخرة رفع الرأس على رأس القنا هذا والحوراءُ كانت حاضرة ودعتهم أن يواروا جثةً قطعوها بالسيوف الشاهرة فأتوا بالخيل يدعوا التلبية سحقوها أسفاً فوق الثرى رُج عرش الله ناح جبرئيل ساعد الله الوديعة الصابرة ساعد الله الوديعة الصابرة 
>>>>>>>>>
 ونين المنحـر ينادي يشيعة لو شربتـوا المـاي عطش بعروقي وبقلبي سرى جمرة بصميم حشاي بعطشكم شيعة ذكروني الأعادي ظامي خلوني ولاقطرة بعذب الفرات وأنا الفرات يجري حداي >>>>>>>>> 
 وتترى الأحزان متدافعة على قلب الطهر زينب
 أنا زينب خيالي يصير عجيبة عرضة للأنظار وأنا اللي من صغر سني مصونة مخدرة الأطهار هذا الدهر راواني عجايب والدهر غدار بعد عزي وفخر أهلي سبية بولية الأشرار أشوفن كربلا هاليوم تخليني بغصن تذكار وغصني طاحت أوراقه بقت بأغصاني جمرة نار وجمرة في وسط قلبي كشف ليا الزمن أسرار حزينة معولة وانحب يخوية ماعليّا خمار خيمنا كلها محروقة مثل هذا الظلم ماصار ويضربنا العدو بسوطه ويشتم حيدر الكرار يخوية حسين اجيتنك ودمعي اعلى الوجن مدرار ولاخيمة أصد ليها وحق الخالق الجبار مصيبة هدّت أركاني يخوية وتيّهت الأفكار عجيبة شلون تظل مطروح وأنت مدلل المختار ندهت بصوتي ياهالناس لهاجثة يجي حفّار يواري جسم أبو اليمة أريدن مسلم بهالدار دهش بالي تدوسك خيل وظل مني الفكر محتار رجعت بدمعتي وسفة يظل جسم الولي بوعار رجعت محسّرة بهمي يمين أنظر ونوب يسار ولاواحد يصد ليّا ألا ياقلبي الصبّار 
>>>>>>
 الدفن
يانبلة ياضربة سهم
كلها بكتر جسمك
يابويا ماينعد صواب
منه الجرى دمك
بقلب مكسور
حفرت قبور
كلها بكتر جسمك...

>>>>>>
 على ظهور النياق نصبتُ عزائي... 





 على الناقة بخفّي الصوت  أون ياخوية تسمعني لأن تدري العدو لو حس بونيني بــ سوطه لوعني وراسك ع الرمح عالي بنظراته يبارنّي ترى ياخوية مااقدر امن أشوف الراس اتزفر بدمعاتي أنا اتصبر تصدق ياعديل الروح بموتك محد عزنّي >>>>>>> 
 لحزن الحجة عجل الله فرجه
 ياللي تتحاذف بقلبك سهام حزنك والهموم شلون تنسى جروح تنزف سرمدية  أبد ماتنسى ووجع صاحب الثارات يدوم حق له ينحب بصبحه والمسية  يعالج بروحه يناغي جرح من دهرٍ ظلوم كل يومه يندب بهذي الرزية  ليتني أفداه وأنعى وعن ونيني ماأصوم ليت دمعي يروح فدى لأجل فيّه يمتى بس ياحجة الله تنجلي للهم غيوم  بكفك الطاهر تدافع عن دماء العلوية  ..............
 حوار بين ام البنين والزهراء صلوات الله عليهما
 على قبر البتول ....أسلتُ مدامعي... وأبديتُ النياحة والعويلا... 










 إجيتج يابنت عدنان حزينة وقايدي همي اروّي بمدمعي قبرج ولآمالي قصر أبني خبر ماجاك عن زينب وعن حسين البدر ابني ليالي ساهرت انطر وأتاني بدري ونجمي ترى صبري أبد مامل وفرقاهم نحل جسمي أيازهرا سفرهم طال ماوصلت إلك أحوال عن حسين وعن الأطفال وزينب خبِّرِي عنها ذكرها زاد لي ونّي  

 أنا الزهرا يأم البنين شوّصف لش عن الأحباب مصيبتهم حنت ضلعي ونسيت العصرة خلف الباب أنا الزهرا وبقيت انحب أون وأبكي نسل الأطياب حزينة مسوّدة قبري وأصيح حسين نوره غاب دسمعيني يأم البنين ترى حسيني وقع منصاب أنا بعيني شفت راسه وشيبه من دما لــ(ـه )خضاب ومن شفته بقيت ألطم وأنعى بحزني راسي شاب يأم البنين اخبرنج أبو فاضل وسط نشّاب فجع قلبي وأنا أمه أشوفه مفترش التراب يأم البنين لاتعتبين ترى كفينه مقطوعين على العباس ويا حسين دعزيني وأعزنّك ترى ثكلى وقلبي ذاب 



 وزينب شحكي لج عنها فقد الحسين دوهنها  سبية والبكى فنها وبعد عباس زجر وسنان يقودن ناقة الأنجاب 

>>>>>>>>
 لأجل العباس
 ياللي متعلق بروحك قلب زينب ياللي كفك يحمل لجود الزمان ياللي عينك تدمع أمن أطفال تنحب ياللي شريانك يرف منه الحنان أنت علمت الوفا كيف الوفا وأنا منهج شيمتك حرت أوصفه رايتك قوة وبسالة وهذا مذهب سهم عينك شاهدت منه الجنان إن تسقط الكفين فهي سخيةُ حتى على ذر التراب تجودُ ...............

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

جروح لاتندمل
 تمنيتك يبو فاضل تجي تحضر بأرض كوفان

تشوف جموع محتشدة علينا رجال والنسوان

وحتى أطفال تتفرج

تمنيت الأرض ترتج


يعباس العجب ترضى بسبينا ياقمر عدنان

صحت بعبرتي معذور يمن راسك بعالي سنان
 ............
 وفاة الامام السجاد سلام الله عليه
 دروب المحن ..يسوقها الزمن..

 شفت المحن وهموم بعيني الحزن مرسوم من كربلا أجساد  وروح المنيّة تحوم كل لحظة أنزف دم بقلبي الألم يلتم  بعيني الحزن مرسوم ...........
 
نسيت القيد يازهرا 

وأغلالي فلا تهمني

جرح وقليبي شيصبره

يعانق صدري ويضمني

بنيت أحزان والزفرة

ستار لــ همّي ولــ وّنّي 

مثل بيتج صعب ذكره (أعني بيت الأحزان للزهراء)

كدر وأحزان فجعتني

قيود وجامعة مُرّة

شماتة وفرجة توجعني

أجيت أشكيلج بحسرة 

جرح الحسين ألمني

>>>>>>>>
 آهات طفلة  ..(بحق السيدة رقية سلام الله عليها)
 رؤية ..
 جمعت الهم وسادة لقلبي (بــ )اتوسد

على حدود الجرح أغفي وأهل دمعي

كتمت الآه شفت أحزان تتردد

يبويا احضر وعاين شلجرى بوضعي

غدت الدموع بمّصلاّك تتمهّد ...(اتخذته مهداً)

وصوتك بالحلم عانق وطن سمعي

شفت كنّي اعلى حجرك قلبي يتمدد

بديت اشكي مصابي والحزن يسعي

شوّصفن لك يشبل المرتضى الأمجد

سياط وضرب يابويا وأنا بوجعي

صحيت أصرخ أثاري الحزن يتجدد

وأنا اتلفت وعنوان الدمع فزعي

يعمة الوالد بحضنه كنت اقعد

أريده هالوكِت يحضر يلم صدعي

اعلى هالحالة وأنا بدهشة هوى الفرقد

وهويت عليه من فرط الحزن أنعي

نادت عمتي يالخالق الأوحد

بقيت بحيرتي أندب ونوب أدعي

لوجهك محنتي وطول الدهر يولد

لأجل دينك صبر من شيمتي وطبعي

>>>>>>>
 في حق كريم اهل البيت سلام الله عليه
 أنا الفاقدة ..........أنيني لاينقطع....... أنا الموجوعة فمن يُساعدني....!! ومن يمد يده على جراحي...!!فيحد من نزفها.. فتارةً أشجو ...حسن...... مسموم ياولدي.. وأُخرى أجهش....حُسين .....مذبوح ياولدي ... 
ردت جسمي اليصوبه الدهر بسهام(جائت بمعنى قوس السهم) يبني القلب ظل وجعان بسهام(هائم ..شارد) سهم الأقدار يرمي أولادي بسهام(بمعنى نصيب) سهام الموت وحدود المنية  
>>>>>>>
 
في زيارة الحسين (الأربعين)

 قلبي بعطش يحسين روّي وريده وبجنتك لمّه وشيل أوجاعه نبضه يسافر يقصدك لوهو بيده بِزيارتك حصنه ورفع شراعه قلبي شبيده والجسد صار قيده ليته أسير بمرقدك وبشعاعه والنبض يانبض الوفا الـ صار جِيده يرخص بدمه لك.. وشريانه باعه لو يزرع الخافق رواية جديدة مثّل عِشق دمعة بطولة اطباعه 

>>>>>>
 علمتني *زينبٌ**الطُهر* دروساً كيف أعشق..!! حين ضحّت بعزيز الروح قُربة ..فتقبل ربُ منا ولك الوجدان يخفق.. 

 فتنحى السعدُ عني...... عندما لامستُ للقلب جداراً قد تشقق.... وتجلببتُ بسُقمي....حينما رافقتُ عبراتِ القداسة... عُلّ همّي فتدفق... ومشيتُ الدرب أنعى .....وأعدُ العُدة للخطب الدواهي ...قلبي يشفق ألماً صدّعاً جليلاً ......كيف للطهر تلقّت نُبُلَ القومِ وسال الشجو يُهرق إنها زينبُ أختُ القمرينِ...ابنة الطاعنِ بالرمحِ وللأقوال أصدق تنظر الأحباب صرعى سغباً ترجو عدواً قد تمادى ولوجدِ الطهر أحرق ترسمُ الأيام حزناً ... يُحني ضلعاً للسماءِ ..ويعود اليوم للأحزان أملق (بمعنى اليوم أنفق من الأحزان الكثير) لشقيق الروح تخطو تتعثر ..وبتربِ القبر جال الدمعُ للآهات أعنق (عانق) ماجرى أشجى فؤادي... وسطوري شُلّت الأقلام منها... بيتُ دمعي صار ينطق زينبٌ الطُهرُ الجليلة ....تتخطى كل إبّانِ الحروفِ بل وأعمق ليتني كُنتُ السبية ....بدلاً عن ربة الخدر العفيفة..وبحزني كنت أغرق فهنا زينبٌ غذتنيَّ حُباً ...دونها فالعشق من قلبيّ لمّا صار يلصق 




 ذكرى الأربعين...

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في حق الزهراء..(التسقيط

  أشكي همومي للجبار
 
 وأشبح عيني للكرار
 
 ترضى ياعلي ترضى 
 
 تهجم الأعدى وسط الدار
 ......
 لأنصب عزى طول الدهر وأنعاك ورثي (من رثاء وإبداء الحزن والعزاء)
 
 يابويا مهمومة وعليّه الحزن ورثي (جاءت كصفة لحالة حزنها ... يُرثى له)
 
 من بعد موتك يالعمد غصبوني ورثي (جائت من إرث =مُلك و نصيب )
 
 جار الدهر ياياب قوم انظر شـ بيّه
 ..............
 في حق الزهراء
 أُجهضت كل تعابير الفرح...وتخلت مهجتي كُلَّ الحُلول ...يالها من فاجعة أجرت الأحزان في دمعٍ هطولتعجز الأحرفُ مني...ماعساها أن تصف ماذا تقول..!ليتني كُنت على البابِ أدافع للبتول ليتني فيها أُواسي قلب (*يس*) الرسولليتها جدران قلبي كُسرت أبدت مُثولودم القلبِ تساقط دافقاً مثل السيولليت روحي تتمزق برؤوسٍ للنصولليت ضلعي دون زهراء تقوّس بالذبولنبت المسمارُ ياليت بصدري لايزولكيف لاأبدي النحول...!وعلى سقف البتولِ ...أوقدتُ للحقدِ ناراً هي تسري وتصولأبجدياتُ وريدي... قد توالت في صعودٍ ونزولونقيعُ الهم في لُبِيَّ لايلقى عُدُول كل ذلك *و*رجائي أحظى من *فاطم* قبول كل ذلك *و*رجائي ألقى من *فاطم* قبول
 ..............
 *توّرم قلبي**......!!*






جمع حقده وهجم بالدار يدوّر عن علي وينه

ماخـاف من الله الرجس قصده يغل دينه

ويلي ورى الباب اوقفت له فاطم حزينة 

خلي ابن عمي ولاتروّع هالأطفال


توّي يتيمة فاقدة بنصب عزية

خلي يجي الوالي ويشاهد هالرزية

عبده على بابي ويتطاول عليّه

ويدوس بيتٍ تهبطه الأملاك بإجلال


ماراعى ربه ولا حسب حُرمة لداري

ظل يدفع الباب الذي يحفظ ستاري

لن ماحصل لي ارتدي بجيته خماري

لين انكسر ضلعي وصار الكون زلزال


ليت العدو بس اكتفى بتهشيم ضلعي

من شافني وجّه لطم وازداد وجعي

واحمرت عيوني وهمل دمي ودمعي

لولا الوصية ياعلي ياعز الرجال



بصدري نبت مسمار واللطمة عمتني

وأسقط المُحسن يعتفر والضيم فتني

وزينب حزينة تنتحب من عاينتني

وأولادي ظلوا في كدر من جور الأفعال



ليته يجي المختار ويعاين أحوالي

ويشوف عزي اللي انهدم أول وتالي

ويشاهد بعينه بعصرة الباب اشجرى لي

ومسمار صدري اللي نبت ياسور العيال


قومي يفضة بالعجل حملي جنيني

قبلٍ يموت اعلى الترب تنظره عيني

مكسور ضلعي مقدر أنهض لـ(هـ) بحنيني

آه ياجنيني اللي سقط وانخسف الهلال


>>>>>>>>> *بالقلب احتراق ،، وجذب حسرات** ..!!*





ياابن العسكري نوحيعلى أبوك انقتل مسموموآنا أدري بجرف عينكبدل دمعك تسيل دمومجرحك نزف يالمهديوبدروب الصبر يحديدخيل اقبلني ياجديوعانق دمعتي بصدركتواسي قلبك المهموم>>>>>>>>



*أنين في خاصرةِ الوجع**...
**لأجل فاطمة وجنينها* 




وعلى الباب أُناجي كوكباً قبل الأفول
أيها الكوكب أشرق وأنر دار البتول
قال لاأقوى احتمالاً فأنا من فرطِ عصرٍ ذاك قلبي قد تهشم 
ذاك حُزني لايزول
أولُ الأنفاسِ أمست تتقطع من أنينٍ زاكيٍ لم يتوقف بل يطول
وعلاماتُ دخانٍ عابسٍ يطبعُ في وجهِ شرياني الذهول 
وصدى الصفعة والعصرة لازال وتكسير الضلوع
راح ينعى نازفاً يحدو بروحي للنزول



أيها الباب توقف أرتجيك
وابتعد عن صدر أمي تلك زهراءُ الرسول
فتمادى البابُ والمسمارُ جوراً
نبتت في القلب آثار النحول

أمُ ضميني بجوفك ابعديني عن متاهات الضلالة 
وأعيديني إلى أصل الأصول
أمُ خفّيني عن الحُمرة والكسر.. جنبيني أن أرى ذاك الذبول
أمُ نادي واستغيثي بأميري ..واندبي فحل الفحول
>>>*صرخةُ الزهراء**...*



أنصفوني من أنا ..من ذا أكون...!!
كل آفاق الوجع لي يشهدون
أنا زهراءُ وبالآلام وشمي
وعلى الرب فإني لاأهون
فاطمٌ أُدعى وأُمُ لأبيها
زوجةُ الكرار سقمُ جار فيها
أم شبر وشبيرٍ وتليها
كلثمٌ.. زينبُ بعدي يحزنون
فاطمٌ بعد النبي المصطفى 
قد تهاوت من دياري أسقفا
ودمى قلبي أنيني أسفى 
وطغى المحجر دمعي والشجون
سلبوا إرثي وسهمي والأمان
أحرقوا دار اليتامى والجنان
عصروني كسروا الضلع بآن
جهلوا حقي به هم يجحدون
أيٌ مسمار تعدى حدّ صدري
أيٌ ضلعٍ قد تهشم حارصبري
وعليٌ بطل الأبطال يدري
يسكب الأوجاع بالدمع الهتون
أيٌ عينٍ قد دمت حمرتها
هي عين الكون في جمرتها
أيٌ كفٍ قد رمت سادتها
أيٌ سوطٍ قد تلوّى بالمتون
سقط المحسن ينعى ناطقاً
فعلى الأعتاب دمّي دافقاً
ربِ امهلهم عذاباً شاهقاً
لم يخافوا منك لا لم يحذرون


>>>>>>> *جراح الوصية** ..*يزينب آنا وش بيدي
وأشوف الدمع يملي العين
يبنتي من البكى هيدي
أبوصيش بعزيزي حسين
يزينب لاتفجعيني
وتقولي يمة ضميني
بس هاليوم عذريني 
أضمش والله مااقدر
وآنا بصدري المسماربس اوصيش يازينب
بعزيز القلب والغالي
اريدش من تشوفينه
وحيد من اخوته خالي
تقبلينه وتشمينه
يزينب والدمع جاري
تقولي هذي الوصية 
إلك من فاطمة أسراريزينب هذي الأكفان
دشوفيها ودسمعيني
ثلاثة يابنت عدنان
وعن الرابع تسأليني
ترى حسيني يظل عريان
يزينب من يواسيني
لهلّ العين وازفر هم
عليكم هالدهر غدار>>>>>>>
 



والحمد لله رب العالمين..
 موفقييين مقضية حوائجكم بحق الحسين صلوات الرب عليه
 دمتم بعين الاله ..
 وحفتكم ألطاف محمد وآل محمد..



*عاطفة وتهيج أحزان..قلب، قلم (دمعة على السطور)*
*هبة إلى روح سيدي ومولاي صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه..*
*وإلى روح المرحوم والدي الغالي ...*

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقة ومحروسة بعين الوالي اخية 
دموع جهد مبارك 
ومذخور لش عند سيدة النساء 

مشكورة اختي لما جادت به يدك الطاهرة هنا  
تم اللطش ليعرض في الأجتماع الثاني على الجماعة 
مع ايماني بأن تعبك لن يضيع سدى 
واسمك سيحظى شرفا متألقا في برنامجنا 
ودمتم بحفظ المولى سالمين

 :niceday:

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخت عفاف ان اسم " دمعة على السطور " زاهر بالزهراء فقد والله اجادت وابدعت تقبل الله منها وجزاها عن أهل البيت خير جزاء 

في الحقيقة لم ادخل مجالس النساء الحسينية ولا اعرف اتجاهاتهم وما يتقبلونه من فكر ولكنني احببت ان اشارك ولو متأخرا بفكرة الغربة مع اليتم وهي تشمل وقفات من حياة النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام اذ كان غريبا في قومه يتيما تربى على يد عمه آزر وغربة النبي ص لقوله تعالى ووجدك ضالا فهدى اي كان النبي غريبا في قومه مجهول المكانة فهدى الامة إلى منزلته ومكانته ص ويتمه اذ فقد اباه " عبد الله " ولما يولد بعد وغربة ويتم أولاد مسلم وما لاقوه من مصائب اعتقد بأن هذا سيربط بعض الآيات القرآنية مع السيرة الطاهرة للطاهرين وسيضفي بلامساتكم نوعا من التجديد في الطرح 
بالنسبة للمسابقات التي تناسب سن الأطفال اقترح تصوير خريطة المنازل التي مر بها الإمام الحسين عليه السلام وتقطيعها على شكل مربعات ثم اعادة تركيبها من قبل الأطفال \ أخذ كلمات حسينية كربلائية وكتابتها كما الحروف المتقطعة ثم تلوينها فتبقى حروف غير ملونة اذا قام بتركيبها الطفل سيحصل على حكمة جديدة ( يكتشفها بنفسه ) \ يمكن عمل مسابقة بعنوان " الرادود الصغير " حيث يشجع الأطفال على تقليد رواديد في الإنشاد أو يعطون قطع شعرية للإلقاء ويتم تكريم المتسابقين بميدالية مكتوب عليها ( اني محبا للحسين ) 
هذا ما جاء على البال وربما لي عودة 
دعائكم لا تنسونا منه خصوصا اذا بكت عينك على الحسين في هذه اللحظة اريد هذا الدعاء ( ان يموت قطرة عطاء والله وصاحب الزمان راضين عنه )

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-29-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-29-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بكم اخ قطرة 
اولا مشكور لمروك من هنا

أخت عفاف ان اسم " دمعة على السطور " زاهر بالزهراء فقد والله اجادت وابدعت تقبل الله منها وجزاها عن أهل البيت خير جزاء
كنت اتية هنا لشكرها فرأيتك قد اوردت هذه الملاحظة 
بالفعل يعجز اللسان عن شكرها فقد افادتنا كثيرا كثيرا ما سطرته هنا من كلمات رثائية 
يعطيها الف عافية وتم ذكر اسمها ودعائنا لها بالتوفيق
احببت ان اشارك ولو متأخرا
شارك اخي ولك الألآجر والثواب 
اعطي ما استطعت فالحرمان اقل منه ربما عطائك مقبول وان لم يؤخذ في الحسبان فأن الثواب موصول بإذن الله
 الغربة مع اليتم وهي تشمل وقفات من  حياة النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام اذ كان غريبا في قومه يتيما تربى على يد  عمه آزر وغربة النبي ص لقوله تعالى ووجدك ضالا فهدى اي كان النبي غريبا في  قومه مجهول المكانة فهدى الامة إلى منزلته ومكانته ص ويتمه اذ فقد اباه "  عبد الله " ولما يولد بعد وغربة ويتم أولاد مسلم وما لاقوه من مصائب اعتقد  بأن هذا سيربط بعض الآيات القرآنية مع السيرة الطاهرة للطاهرين وسيضفي  بلامساتكم نوعا من التجديد في الطرح 
فعلا لم ننسى اليتيم وخصصنا له يوما في العام الماضي مع يتيمة الحسين السيدة رقية وحميدة بنت مسلم ووزعت مظارف لصالح كافل اليتيم وكان لها دور فعال وجمع مبلغ ((ممتاز)) لصالح هذه الفئة 
وفي العام الذي سبقه خصص يوم اليتين لأطفال مسلم 
وفكرتكم رائعة بدمج النبيين الكريمين سأطرح الفكرة على بقية الجماعة فقد اعجبتني حيث كنت اود ان ادمج شي عن الأنبياء في فقراتنا من باب التجديد والتعريف بهم
بالنسبة للمسابقات التي تناسب سن الأطفال
وهذا امر ضروري ويحتاج للتجديد
قترح تصوير خريطة المنازل التي مر  بها الإمام الحسين عليه السلام وتقطيعها على شكل مربعات ثم اعادة تركيبها  من قبل الأطفال \ أخذ كلمات حسينية كربلائية وكتابتها كما الحروف المتقطعة  ثم تلوينها فتبقى حروف غير ملونة اذا قام بتركيبها الطفل سيحصل على حكمة  جديدة ( يكتشفها بنفسه ) \ يمكن عمل مسابقة بعنوان
افكار جديدة ورائعة وتتناسب مع المسابقة اليومية 
كانت فكرتي لهذا العام مسابقة يومية اخرى مقابل ريال واحد يصرف لصالح مجلسنا الذي غير مدعوم من جهة رسمية وتتضمن المسابقة الكلمة الضائعة ومتاهات طبعا حسينية ( الكلمة الضائعة والمتاهات حسينين)تتناسبان مع شهر محرم بالأضافة الى الكوبون اليومي سؤال يخص شخصية اليوم
يمكن عمل مسابقة بعنوان " الرادود  الصغير " حيث يشجع الأطفال على تقليد رواديد في الإنشاد أو يعطون قطع شعرية  للإلقاء ويتم تكريم المتسابقين بميدالية مكتوب عليها ( اني محبا للحسين ) 
رائعة جدا جدا هذه الفكرة ..ربما نحن نطبقها لكن ليست كمسابقة
بحيث يكون اللطم بصوت براعمنا الفتيات وبالفعل اكتشفنا اصواتوحناجر  حسينية لها مستقبل باهر
هذا ما جاء على البال وربما لي عود
رحم الله والديكم اخي الكريم قطرة 
وشكرا لأنكم اتيتم الى هنا  وافرغتم ما بجعبتكم وثوابكم على الزهراء وابيها
بانتظار عودتكم
اطال الله في عمركم اخي الكريم
موفق الى كل خير 
جماعتنا تشكركم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دمعة على السطور 
شكر وامتنان من جماعتنا لروحكم الطاهرة على ما جدتم به من كرم لخدمة الزهراء عليها السلام
والجميع يدعو لكم 
اخية تم اختيار جزء كبير من كتاباتكم هنا
وبإذن المولى سنذكر اسمكم وحقوقكم محفوظة 

دعائنا لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-30-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واجهتنا مشكلة 

جهزنا المواضيع الى المجلة والمشرفة على تنسيق المجلة تعاني من الام في الظهر تمنعها من العمل على اللابتوب  

والوقت بدأ يضيق  

هل من  اقتراح يفيدنا  

اي المطابع تساعدنا في التنسيق  

وكم الأسعار  
من عنده فكرة فليخبرنا بأسرع وقت 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ذاك مفخرة لنا ولكم ..
أن نكون حروفاً مُسطرة في دفتر الزهراء صلوات الرب عليها ..
حقوقنا محفوظة مادامت بعين الزهراء...
لم أنل كل ذاك إلا بفضل الله وببركة مولاتي الزهراء...فلله شكري الكبير..وللزهراء سلامي والعزاء..

عفاف..

دمتم للزهراء خداما..
وجُزيتم خيراً وفيراً..بحقها .
اممم لاتخافي أُخية فما هو للحسين هو بعين الله يرعاه الاله ..
وسيرسل لكم عاجلاً من يعينكم على ذلك..ليتني استطيع أن أفيدكم بشيئ...
اسأل الله للمشرفة الفرج ، الشفاء ببركة سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه..واسأله لكم التوفيق والثواب العظيم ..
موفقين دمتم أبدا ياغالية ...
يُجازيكم الحسين ياخُدام الحسين ..

الكريم ، عطاء..
هي الزهراء من تُشير لنا وتُعيننا في أن نخدم الحسين صلوا الرب عليهم أجميعن..
جُزيت خيراً ورحم الله والديك 
عزٌ لي إذ ضممت اسمي لقائمة تعشقها مولاتي فاطمة ...
دعائي لك جزيلٌ جزيل ياأخي...


موفقين جميعاً بالحسين وشهر الحسين ..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تسلمي لي الغالية 
محبة اهل البيت عليه السلام 
في ميزان اعمالكم*

----------

